# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Пользователи Windows XP жалуются на проблемы после установки последнего комплекта обновлений

## SDA

Установка выпущенного компанией Microsoft в этот вторник комплекта патчей может привести к появлению печально знаменитого “синего экрана смерти” на машинах под управлением Windows XP.

Обновление систем с помощью патча MS10-015, призванного устранить “важные” уязвимости в ядре Windows, в ряде случаев может привести к зависанию машины при перезагрузке и началу замкнутого цикла бесконечных перезагрузок. Судя по быстро разрастающейся ветке обсуждения на официальном форуме техподдержки Windows, проблема далека от локализации.http://social.answers.microsoft.com/...c-e292b69f2fd1

Перезагрузка ОС в безопасном режиме не помогает. Не помогает и деинсталляция всех одиннадцати патчей для Windows, выпущенных в этот вторник. Одно из предложенных на форуме решений проблемы – загрузка с Windows CD или DVD и запуск консоли восстановления до момента деинсталляции патча MS10-015.

Впервые данная проблема была описана экспертом по безопасности Брайаном Кребсом в среду. http://www.krebsonsecurity.com/2010/...ndows-xp-users В четверг ночью к ее отслеживанию присоединилась лаборатория SANS ISC. http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=8209 Официальных комментариев от Microsoft пока не поступало, однако специалисты ожидают, что компания выпустит соответствующее руководство до конца текущей недели.

На данный момент остается невыясненным, почему практически одинаковые ПК с установленной Windows XP ведут себя абсолютно по-разному: одни системы после установки обновлений зависают, другие спокойно перезагружаются и продолжают нормально работать.

Прояснить ситуацию попыталась фирма Sunbelt – ее специалисты высказали предположение, что проблемы могут возникать вследствие одновременного множественного изменения файлов и параметров конфигурации системы в ходе установки большого числа патчей. В связи с этим эксперты компании рекомендуют воздержаться от установки патча MS10-015, а все остальные обновления устанавливать по очереди.
http://sunbeltblog.blogspot.com/2010...nstalling.html

При перезагрузке заметил завис "сохранение параметров". В остальном вроде все нормально.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

Это тот самый патч для 17-ти летней уязвимости

*
MS отозвала патч 17-летней уязвимости*

Вслед за выходом февральской порции патчей стали появляться сведения о том, что их установка на ряде систем с XP привела к синему экрану после перезагрузки.

Проблему вызвал бюллетень MS10-015, устраняющий повышение привилегий в ядре (та самая 17-летняя уязвимость).

В блоге Microsoft Security Response Center сообщается, что пока неясно, связана ли проблема с самим патчем, или дело в сочетании с другим компонентом либо сторонним приложением. На время обнаружения источника проблемы патч был убран из Microsoft Update, пользователям же пока предлагается использовать предложенный ранее способ запрета NTVDM. В конце концов, жили с этим 17 лет, и еще немного можно потерпеть. 
Источник: Microsoft
bugtraq.ru

----------


## Гриша

Плохая совместимость с Tdss  :Smiley: 

http://www.symantec.com/connect/blog...v-and-ms10-015

----------


## fp_post

{deleted}

----------

